# Help Creative X-fi Titanium HD Stopped Working



## buildzoid (Nov 1, 2013)

Basically what the title says.
The card shows up in windows but doesn't output any sound I already reinstalled drivers but that didn't fix anything. I went into it's properties and there it said it's working fine. However whatever I connected didn't show up so I guess it's outputs are broken. Anyone know what I could do to fix it because I bought it from a retailer that is terrible with most RMAs.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 1, 2013)

few idea's..
Any chance you can try a different slot or another computer ?. 
Got a spare HDD ?, do a fresh install and see if you have the issue still.
Any chance you use different outputs ?


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 1, 2013)

I had the card in just about every available slot.
I don't have a spare HDD though I could just make a new partition and install W7 on it.
I configured the card to default output in the windows sound devices window.
The card had these kind of issues before except then a restart or slot change would fix it.


----------



## erixx (Nov 1, 2013)

*Phantom Creative X-Fi*

I suffered this, it sometimes happens, sometimes due to Creative pci issues,
or due to BIOS pci settings.

Check in BIOS that you have all PCI related stuff on Auto (not forcing a mode, etc)

Remove from windows Device manager, TURN OFF, REMOVE x-fI, and restart. Than turnoff and reinstall card, etc.

I have a "feeling" that my (Asus) BIOS sometimes keeps on remembering not present devices or does not report device changes, therefor, an extreme solution is to totally reset the BIOS, reinstall BIOS.

NOT WINDOWS FFS!!!!


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 1, 2013)

erixx said:


> I suffered this, it sometimes happens, sometimes due to Creative pci issues,
> or due to BIOS pci settings.
> 
> Check in BIOS that you have all PCI related stuff on Auto (not forcing a mode, etc)
> ...



The card's PCI-e not PCI and I have messed with the PCI-e settings. I do have dual BIOS so I'll see if going default  settings will help.


----------



## erixx (Nov 2, 2013)

Pci family includes all variants for me, we could also have said "slots"  
Personally yesterday I installed latest PAX drivers and applications and it works from the start (5.1). (Except in Arma3 where the central speaker is silent and I can't hear the soldiers speak when i look straight at them, but can do when I turn left or right).

Oh, Creative, too creative!


----------



## animal007uk (Nov 2, 2013)

Did you upgrade to windows 8.1 by any chance?

The reason i mention it is i upgraded to windows 8.1 and lost all my sound when i installed the drivers and the only way i could fix it was to send the pc to sleep and since then its been working fine.

I have the same sound card.


----------



## erixx (Nov 3, 2013)

I don't know who you are asking, but in my case, upgrading to 8.1 went fine. (in fact a clean install as I came from the beta, not from vanilla 8.0)


----------



## buildzoid (Nov 3, 2013)

I'm still on win 7.
I tried default BIOS settings: Nothing
I tried every slot except for the top 2(blocked by GPU): Nothing
I tried windows sound settings: Nothing though the card still shows up as working.
I have yet to try use a clean windows install.
What are the PAX drivers?


----------



## natr0n (Nov 3, 2013)

buildzoid said:


> What are the PAX drivers?



The are tuned drivers for different sounds like edited highs and lows and such

They are safe, packed with extra audio software that creative offers.

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/pax-drivers/


----------



## erixx (Nov 3, 2013)

PAX is really for more settings, with modified Creative software applications, because Win Vista, 7 and 8 have changed hardware dialoguing with soundcards. But nothing crucial, IMHO.
If it works it works with basic windows drivers. Only after that you can go to PAX.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Nov 3, 2013)

Seems easier to just use the onboard sound to me, instead of arsing around with a crappy(imo) creative card.


----------



## TheHunter (Nov 4, 2013)

like someone else suggested, 

go to device manager, right-click on xfi audio and uninstall driver (dont delete device), if prompt to restart, restart if not just press F5 and it will reinstall the driver again. Restart. 

Sometimes switching between audio modes fixes it too.


----------

